# Vista 64bit



## DerMavgier (4. März 2009)

ich werde mir in einigen wochen ein komplett neues system zulegen.
dank painschkes sticky und hilfe von ihm hab ich nun die hardware ausgesucht.
Der 600€ PC
CPU : Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 
Kühler : Arctic Freezer 7 Pro
Festplatte : Samsung HD501LJ 500GB
Gehäuse : Coolermaster Centurion RC534
Netzteil : OCZ StealthXStream 500W
Laufwerk : LG GH22NP20
Mainboard : ASUS P5QL Pro
Grafikkarte : HIS HD 4850 IceQ4 / XFX Geforce 9800GTX+
RAM : 4096MB DDR2 Corsair Twin2X CL5

allerdings ist nun die frage ob ich mir dazu die vista 32 oder 64bit version holen soll.
die anforderungen und der anschaffungspreis sind gegeben, allerdings weis ich nicht 
ob, und wenn welche, probleme es gibt.
habe versucht per google und foren schlau zu werden doch habe leider keine klare meinung lesen können, bzw nur ältere. da sich mittlerweile vieles geänder haben sollte ist mir klar.
also hoffe ich auf eure hilfe und erfahrungen ob ich mit vista 64bit wow und wow-programme/addons benutzen kann, bzw. ist es mittlerweile möglich mit vista 64bit mehr oder weniger alles spielen/anwenden zu können.

ich hoffe auf viele antworten und berichte und bedanke mich schon einmal.

mfg 
derMavgier, der mittlerweile ein Paladin ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dubstep (4. März 2009)

Ja es ist möglich!

Spiele selbst unter Windows Vista Home Premium x64 ... läuft alles einwandfrei!

Spiele hab ich derzeit Crysis Warhead, Assasins Creed, Call of Duty - World at War, Warhammer - Dawn of War 2 und WoW laufen.

Bei Anwendungen die nicht x64 sind installiert Vista diese in den x86 Programme Ordner! Werden im 32 Bit gestartet und laufen einwandfrei! x64 Anwendungen laufen natürlich auch! Wie Photoshop CS4 64bit zum Bleistift.

Hoffe konnte einwenig helfen.

lg Alex


----------



## Lalalua (4. März 2009)

lieber 32bit. das 64bit macht zuviel ärger


----------



## Technocrat (4. März 2009)

Lalalua schrieb:


> lieber 32bit. das 64bit macht zuviel ärger



Vollkommener Unsinn. Vista 64 Ultimate läuft bei mir seit einem Jahr völlig problemlos. Alles geht, und WoW profitiert von dem extra Speicher ganz gewaltig.


----------



## bny' (4. März 2009)

Lalalua schrieb:


> lieber 32bit. das 64bit macht zuviel ärger



Oh bitte...Beispiele?

x64 Vista macht genausoviel Ärger wie x86.
Aber 32-Bit Programme sind überhaupt kein Problem, selbst 32 Bit Treiber lassen sich meistens ohne Probleme installieren. 
Hatte bisher keinerlei Probleme was das angeht.

Ganz klare Empfehlung, 64 Bit.


----------



## DerMavgier (4. März 2009)

danke danke! 
genau solche aussagen wollte ich hören^^
aber das beste argument ist:





> und WoW profitiert von dem extra Speicher ganz gewaltig.


----------



## Calathiel (4. März 2009)

so also

habe vor 2 Wochen Systemwechsel vorgenommen. Habe das Windows 64bit ultimate 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Erfahrung udn uch die Erfahrung in meinem Umkreis/Büro ist, dass es eine Glückssache ist ;-) Entweder läufts oder man muss basteln. So musste ich z.b. auf 3gb Ram runtergehen, da keine der 100 Millionen Lösungein im Internet geholfen haben. Die Ram-Bau steine sind zwar alle IO, meine Hardware ist auch in Ordnung aber s gibt da ein Problem mit 4gb Ram und das hat in WOW z.b. Bluescreens verursacht. Jetzt läuft alles stabil.
Mit den x86 Programmen solltest du dich ned allvuviel darum kümmern, da die Kompatibilität ziemlich gut ist und wenig Probleme verursacht.

Von dem her.. wünsch ich dir viel Glück :-)


----------



## claet (4. März 2009)

DerMavgier schrieb:


> ich werde mir in einigen wochen ein komplett neues system zulegen.
> dank painschkes sticky und hilfe von ihm hab ich nun die hardware ausgesucht.



Frage 1: Wo hast du den Sticky gefunden?
Frage 2: Wieso findest du es jetzt sinnvoll hier im WoW Forum nachzufragen?


----------



## DerMavgier (4. März 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Frage 1: Wo hast du den Sticky gefunden?
> Frage 2: Wieso findest du es jetzt sinnvoll hier im WoW Forum nachzufragen?


1. per zufall
2.weil ich mir dachte das es hier richtig ist. spiele hauptsächlich wow und daher interessieren mich erfahrungen um wow mit vista am meisten.


----------



## McLucas79 (4. März 2009)

Nimm 32 Bit.

64Bit macht nur Ärger wenn du Pech hast. Schau mal ins Offizielle WoW Forum da gibts auch schon ein paar 64Bit treats. 

Bei mich spinnt Vista 64 auch rum. Es kann sein das WoW fehlerfrei läuft es kann aber auch das Gegenteil passieren. Das ist Abhängig von der Hardware und den damit verbunden 64Bit Treibern. 

Das kann dazu führen das WOW abstürzt. Ein typischer Fehler bei 64Bit Systemen ist zum Beispiel der Absturz verbunden mit der Meldung das nicht genug Ram (Arbeitspeicher) vorhanden ist, trotz 4 GB.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.planet3dnow.de/vbulletin/showth...threadid=355802

Also ich würde mir das genau überlegen mit 64Bit wenn du "nur" WoW Spielen möchtest. 

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html;j...32119&sid=3

Der Ärger könnte größer als der Nutzen sein, muss aber nicht.


----------



## Atztec (4. März 2009)

bin auch für 32 bit da ich 64 bit nie gebraucht habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bzw nur ärger damit hatte....


----------



## Technocrat (4. März 2009)

McLucas79 schrieb:


> Der Ärger könnte größer als der Nutzen sein, muss aber nicht.



Da das auch für 32bit gilt, bist Du hier wenig hifreich. Und was den von Dir genannten Fehler angeht: passiert nur auf System mit 64bit Vista ohne SP1. Das man aber immer aller Servicepacks einspielen muß, gilt auch für 32bit Systeme.


----------



## Estafin (4. März 2009)

wenn du die 32 bit version wählst brauchst du nicht so viel arbeitsspeicher weil 32-bit nur 4 gb speicher des arbeitsspeichers und grafikspeichers zusammen verarbeiten kann.

bei der zuesammenstellung oben wäre meiner meinung nach das 64-bit wesentlich nützlicher und effektiver


----------



## claet (4. März 2009)

DerMavgier schrieb:


> 1. per zufall
> 2.weil ich mir dachte das es hier richtig ist. spiele hauptsächlich wow und daher interessieren mich erfahrungen um wow mit vista am meisten.



Die erste Frage war nur hinführend auf die zweite Frage und hätte nicht beantwortet werden müssen.

Was ich sagen wollte ist, dass Technikfragen in den Technikbereich gehören. Egal welches Spiel du spielst.
Aber das hat ein Mod ja nun erledigt.

Ich hatte einmal Vista 64Bit installiert. Hatte auch Probleme in der Treibersuche. 
Je nach Aktualität der Hardware würde ich heute aber zu 64Bit raten.

Da du neu kaufen willst, ich würds riskieren wenn ich du wäre.


----------



## Vizard (4. März 2009)

Also ich habe den fehler mit zu wenig Speicher auch mehrmals am Tag.
Ich benutze Vista Ultimate 64bit mit SP1.
Mein System sieht man unten in der Sig.

MfG Vizard


----------



## Soulii (4. März 2009)

4gig ram - zwingend 64bit


----------



## Niranda (4. März 2009)

Nimm 64Bit!

Warum?
Du hast 4Gb Ram... und 32Bit unterstützen nur 3,3xxxGb - SYSTEMWEIT! Sprich du musst Ram + Grafikspeicher + ... zusammenrechnen.

Bei mir macht 64Bit auch keine Probleme, ganz im Gegenteil - ohne die 64er Version könnt ich meine 16Gb Arbeitsspeicher mit meinen zwei HD 4870X2 (insgesamt 4Gb vram) nutzen xD

Außerdem werden die Anwendungen immer Speicherlastiger - d.h. du wirst iwann den Ram aufstocken müssen.
Da ist es schon gut, dass du die 64er Version hast =)

Die 32Bit-Version ist am Auslaufen... sowie die Treiber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG
Nira =)

PS:
Das mit dem Error haben alle modernen PCs.
WoW ist von der Programmierung her schlicht zu alt bzw wurd in Umschwungsjahren entwickelt...


----------



## Aromat05 (4. März 2009)

ich würde das 64bit nehmen ich hab es Beruet mir von einem jahr das 32bit zu kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (4. März 2009)

_Mavgier - meine Meinung per PM reicht dir wohl nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich sags nochmal - greif zu 64bit , ODER wenn du grad noch XP da hast - bleib dabei und steig später auf Windows 7 um.._


----------



## Rayzor the Mage (4. März 2009)

Also ich würde Vista 64 Bit nehmen, um die vollen 4GB RAM + 512/1024 MB G-RAM (den Grafikspeicher dazu zu rechnen, vergessen die meisten). Die Probleme, die häufig beschrieben werden, sind heute so gut wie behoben. Fehlerhaft ist schließlich jedes Windows. 

Wenn du aber z.B. noch ein originales XP rumliegen hast, würde ich erstmal das nehmen und auf Windows7 warten (ist momentan in der Beta und soll gegen ende des Jahres raus kommen). Das soll laut bisherigen Tests "das Windows sein, das wir uns mit dem Release von Vista gewünscht haben".

Noch ein kleiner Tipp zur GraKa-Wahl: Nimm gie GF9800 GTX+ (oder besser, wenn du nen Restposten findest, ne 8800 GTX mit 384 Bit Speicheranbindung)... Im Vergleich zur ATI hat sie etwas mehr Power und ist günstiger zu haben.


----------



## Technocrat (4. März 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Das mit dem Error haben alle modernen PCs.
> WoW ist von der Programmierung her schlicht zu alt bzw wurd in Umschwungsjahren entwickelt...



A) falsch
 Und WoW wurde nie gepatched oder wie?

Nochmal: WoW läuft auf meiner Maschine mit 4GB und Vista 64 absolut problemlos. 

Zudem: er will einen fertigen Computer kaufen und nicht etwa selbst zusammenschrauben, auch Vista wird für ihn installiert. Da geht sowieso schon mal alles.


----------



## McLucas79 (4. März 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Da das auch für 32bit gilt, bist Du hier wenig hifreich. Und was den von Dir genannten Fehler angeht: passiert nur auf System mit 64bit Vista ohne SP1. Das man aber immer aller Servicepacks einspielen muß, gilt auch für 32bit Systeme.



Komisch das dieser Fehler bei meinen ServicePack auch vorkommt. Komisch das ich schon seit über 10 Jahren in der IT Branche arbeite und eigentlich wissen sollte von was ich rede. Und WoW verbunden mit einigen 64Bit Treibern die bei Vista64 zertifiziert sein müssen zu Systemkonflikten führt und damit zu abstürzen. 

Dies betrifft zumeist Grafik und Soundtreiber. 

Nur mal so zu Info Link offizielles Forum.

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...87319&sid=3

Und das ist noch lange nicht alles. Schau dir den Link einfach mal an,


----------



## painschkes (4. März 2009)

_Das mit der Grafikkarte ist nicht wirklich richtig.. aber.. ich sag dazu jetzt nichts - sonst reg ich mich nur wieder auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Aromat05 (4. März 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> auch Vista wird für ihn installiert. Da geht sowieso schon mal alles.


Mhhm ja Falsch gekauft pc die schon vor Installiert sind haben ne menge müll drauf das man den pc gleich dach dem kauf Formatieren kann!


----------



## painschkes (4. März 2009)

_Wird für ihn nicht installiert - wenn er die Softwareinstallation bei HWV nicht mit auswähl @ Technocrat_


----------



## salixus (4. März 2009)

Ich arbeite seit einem guten Jahr mit Vista x64 ohne große Probleme.

Wenn Du 4GB Ram einbaust und auch nutzen willst führt nix an einem 64Bit-System vorbei. 32Bit Systeme können in maximal 3GB und ein paar zerquetschte nutzen... der Restliche Speicher wird zwar inzwischen (seit SP1 für Vista) angezeigt aber nicht genutzt!

Du solltest auf jedenfall vor dem Kauf der Hardware abklären ob auch 64Bit-Treiber dafür vorhanden sind. Keine Treiber --> Keine Hardware.
32Bit Treiber zu benutzen ist in der Regel nicht möglich (Ausnahmen mögen systemferne Komponenten bilden wie z.B. Druckertreiber). Bei systemnahen Komponenten kommt ein solcher Einsatz (über inf-Cracks) russischem Roulett gleich.

Normale Software macht oft eher beim Wechsel von XP auf Vista Probleme --> Stichwort UAC und Zugriffsrechte.
Der Unterschied von Vista x32 und x64 ist in dieser Hinsicht eher gering (Ausnahme natürlich alles was Systemnah ist wie Treiber siehe oben)
32Bit-Software läuft unter Vista meiner Erfahrung nach zu 99% problemlos. Einzelne Kleinigkeiten können natürlich auftreten (z.B. wird das Explorer-Kontextmenü unter x64-System anders aufgebaut, so daß Programme die hier nicht angepasst wurden keine Einträge haben.) 

WoW mit einer ganze Menge AddOns laufen bei mir problemlos.

Übrigens neben dem mehr an Speicher laufen auch Festplattenzugriffe unter x64 schneller! (war schon bei XP x64 so). 

Ich sehe für mich keinen Grund mehr auf 32Bit-Systeme zurückzugehen, sowohl beruflich als auch privat.

Gruß
Salixx


----------



## Niranda (4. März 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> A) falsch
> Und WoW wurde nie gepatched oder wie?
> 
> Nochmal: WoW läuft auf meiner Maschine mit 4GB und Vista 64 absolut problemlos.
> ...



Wenn man ne fertige Turbine kauft, kann man sich ich 75% der fälle aussuchen, ob 64 oder 32Bit.
Zudem setze ich vorraus, dass der Hersteller soweit mitgedacht hat - aber der Up- /Downgradefunktion sei dank =)

Zudem ist es extrem davon abhängig, was du verbaut hast.
Vielleicht arbeitet Blizz nicht mit Corsair, vielleicht mit NoName-dingern, wo noch Kodensatoren drauf sitzen.. xD

Und was hat das mit den Patches zu tun?
Nur weil ich sag "Hey Leute, hier Patch" heißt das nicht gleich, dass ich alles, wirklich alles ausgemertzt hab.
Ich weiß wie sich Hardware auf Software auswirken kann, nicht nur weil ich ne Freakin bin, sondern weil ich ständig damit zu kämpfen hab, weil irgendwelche höheren Tiere sich nicht auf einheitliche Systeme einigen können.

Rate mal warum die Konsolen so boomen.
Alle System (PS3 z.B.) sind überall, weltweit gleich. Du brauchst nur für genau dieses System programmieren.
Aber beim PC gibt es unendliche Varianten und kombinationsmöglichkeiten... und dann programmier mal noch Multithreadfähige Anwendungen... die müssen auf Single, Duo / Triple, Quad arbeiten - viel spaß =)

Blizzard kann nicht alles unterstützen, klar - aber Namenhafte firmen wie Corsair, Kingston usw. sollten sie dringenst unterstützen - dessen Marktanteil ist halt am größten.

LG
Nira =)


----------



## DerMavgier (4. März 2009)

danke nochmals für eure meinungen und erfahrungen.
im mom hab ich win xp32, und das windows 7 kommen soll weis ich auch. 
dann frag ich jetzt lieber so:
soll ich bis win7 bei xp32 bleiben ODER vista64 kaufen?


----------



## Aromat05 (4. März 2009)

Bleib im dem Fall bei xp und warte dann auf Windows Seven!


----------



## painschkes (4. März 2009)

_Wenn du sowieso auf 7 umsteigen würdest - dann bleib bei XP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natürlich hast du dann (falls du irgend nen Spiel hast) kein DX10 _


----------



## DerMavgier (4. März 2009)

da ich noch nie dx10 hatte werd ichs auch ent vermissen xD
dann bleib ich halt solange bei xp.....wobei dann die 4gig überflüssig sind oder nicht?

bzw. wirds keine kostengünstige alternative geben um vista auf win 7 "upzudaten"?


----------



## Niranda (4. März 2009)

bzw DX11 

Außerdem ist noch mind. ein halbes Jahr wartezeit drin, wenn Se7en rauskommt... Treiber usw... 

Die DX10 effekte sieht man kaum - im Spielgeschehen merkt mans eh nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bzgl Upgrade: doch, wirds geben =)


----------



## Aromat05 (4. März 2009)

Ich weiss nicht aber ich glaub da mal was gelesen zu haben das man ab Juni oder die sich vista kaufen dann cod erhalten wo mit man auf Seven Updaten kann.


----------



## DerMavgier (4. März 2009)

sowas in die richtung hab ich auch gehört. dann bleib ich erstma bei xp und vllt dann vista wenn mans dann umwandeln kann.

aber lohnt sich dann 4 gig bei xp?
oder soll ich dann 2 gig anchkaufen mit vista/win7?


----------



## Niranda (4. März 2009)

Die Preise fallen stetig... kauf lieber nach =)


----------



## Zarox (4. März 2009)

Zu Vista allgemein ist zu sagen, das es eigentlich eine VORVERSION von XP ist und auf Windows-Longhorn basiert.
Wie hier schon öfters erwähnt/verlinkt wurde, unterstützt WoW die 64Bit Technologie nicht und wurde bisher auch nicht gepatcht.
Up-/Downgrade von Vista ist "nur" bis > 32Bit möglich. Desweiteren sind bei allen Treibern die Installiert werden Signaturen "zwingend" nötig, ansonsten ist keine Installation möglich. Direct 3D-Sound/Grafik wird auch nicht mehr unterstützt (nur noch Virtuell) somit die Abstürze/Hardwarekonflikte zu erklären sind.

Es mag den einen oder anderen geben, bei dem irgendeine "....Home-Edition" läuft, die sowieso schon abgespeckt ist, aber von Vista ist Allgemein abzuraten und (wer kann) mit XP weiter machen und bis Windows-Seven warten.

Quelle <- 5 Minuten Zeit nehmen und lesen, sollte alle Fragen klären.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg


----------



## Technocrat (4. März 2009)

Rayzor schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zur ATI hat sie etwas mehr Power und ist günstiger zu haben.



Quark. Oder hast Du einen Test, der das belegen könnte? Würde mich mal interessieren, denn seit der 48xx Reihe von ATi heißt es überall, das NVidia zwar mehr Power absolut (GT 290), ATi aber in allen Segmenten das bessere Preis-Leistungsverhältnis habe.


----------



## Technocrat (4. März 2009)

Zarox schrieb:


> Wie hier schon öfters erwähnt/verlinkt wurde, unterstützt WoW die 64Bit Technologie nicht



Wozu auch? Alle 32bit Programme laufen ja sauber, WoW auch. ABER: Da auf 64bit Systemen mit 4 oder mehr GB mehr freies RAM zur Verfügung steht, wird WoW auch mehr zugewiesen. Und DAS merkst Du - ich habe trotz 3870 keinerlei Framerateeinbrüche in Dalaran.


----------



## Asoriel (4. März 2009)

naja, da der Thread aus dem WoW-Forum kommt, ist beinahe die komplette erste Seite Müll. Da meint halt jeder, er müsse sein Zeug dazuschreiben. Ob mit oder ohne Ahnung ist dabei völlig egal.

Da du noch XP hast, würde ich auf jeden Fall auf Win7 warten. Ich hab die Beta hier, und die wirkt bis auf wenige kleine Bugs und fehlende Übersetzungen sehr fertig.


----------



## advanced08 (4. März 2009)

ich spiel auch seit einer weile unter 64 bit ohne probleme ...


unter xp reichen denke ich mal 3gb


----------



## Dagonzo (4. März 2009)

Lalalua schrieb:


> lieber 32bit. das 64bit macht zuviel ärger


Sagt das jetzt jemand der Ahnung hat, oder jemand der keine hat?


----------



## Technocrat (4. März 2009)

DerMavgier schrieb:


> soll ich bis win7 bei xp32 bleiben



Das ist definitiv die richtige Lösung - aber dann gleich die 64bit Version von Windows 7, klar!


----------



## Technocrat (4. März 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Da du noch XP hast, würde ich auf jeden Fall auf Win7 warten. Ich hab die Beta hier, und die wirkt bis auf wenige kleine Bugs und fehlende Übersetzungen sehr fertig.



In einem Rundschreiben an uns professionelle Programmierer sprach MS von 2500 wichtigen Dingen die der Betatest noch offenbart habe. Ich rechne daher mit Weihnachten.


----------



## DerMavgier (4. März 2009)

dann mal vielen dank!!!

bleibe bei xp und dann vechsel ich zu win7.
was die graka angeht, bin ich eher der ati-anhänger. da aber beide grakas gleichgut sind wirds der preis entscheiden.

danke und allen noch nen schönen tag


----------



## painschkes (4. März 2009)

_Oder wie ich dir sagte , noch bissl warten bis die Preise gesenkt wurden (dauert ja nichtmehr solange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)_


----------



## Klos1 (4. März 2009)

Ich geb hier auch mal meinen Senf dazu. Nutze Vista 64bit und habe nicht die geringsten Probleme bei irgendwelchen Spielen. Keine Abstürze, rein garnichts. Das System läuft 100% stabil und zu meiner vollsten Zufriedenheit.

64bit-Treiber finden sich für fast jede halbwegs aktuelle Hardware. Nur bei uralten Geräten sollte man zuvor mal nachschauen.


----------



## DerMavgier (5. März 2009)

da ich hier gerade mit leuten rede die (ich hoffe) wissen wovon sie reden:
lieber die nvidea oder die ati?
sind ja gleichwertig soweit ich das überblicken kann. ist das also echt nut geschmacksache oder sollte es die nvidea werden, da man die noch übertakten kann/besser als die ati(hab ich mal gelesen)

und wo soll ich die sachen bestellen?
welcher anbieter ist am schnellsten/besten auch in hinsicht auf evtl. umtausch und garantien.
also wo bestellen?


----------



## claet (5. März 2009)

anbieter: www.hardwareversand.de oder www.alternate.de 
welcher davon ist geschmackssache, hab mit beiden gute erfahrungen gemacht (wie alle hier im forum) - ich persönlich präferiere alternate

ATI oder Nvidia is ne Glaubensfrage.

ATI bietet afaik mehr Leistung fürs Geld. Hab selber eine 4850, habe aber kleinere Treiberprobleme. Könnte so spontan jetzt weder von ATI abraten noch dazu raten ..


----------



## DerMavgier (5. März 2009)

wie ist das denn mit übertakten? nicht das ich das vorhaben, nur in nem jahr oder so nen bissl mehr leistung wäre nett.
kann man denn beide gleichgut übertakten?

das mit den treiberprobs bei ati ist mir auch schon bekannt; wurde aber mehr mit einer absulut unübersichtlichen seite begründet. bzw zuviel treiber im angebot, so das man nciht ganz checkt welcher wofür ist.

aber ati ist in meinen augen einfach "besser" xD, aber der preis wirds entscheiden.
NOCHMALS DANKE AN ALLE!!!
habt mir sehr geholfen


----------



## claet (5. März 2009)

Also rauszufinden welchen Treiber man braucht ist im Grunde genauso simpel wie bei Nvidia auch. 

Übertakten kann man bei ATI durch die mitgelieferten Treiber. Aber da hab ich keine Ahnung von, never done ..

Also meine ATI 4850 is ne super Karte mit sehr guter Leistung und der Preis war absolut i.O.
Die Treiberprobleme sind nicht gravierend, eher nervend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn du eine Karte findest die dir gefällt und bei der der Preis stimmt würde ich sagen: zuschlagen!


----------



## Niranda (5. März 2009)

Zum übertakten macht sich nVidia wesentlich besser, da ihre GPUs kühler laufen als die von AMD/ATI.
Die diskussion, welcher Hersteller nun besser ist, hatten wir bereits.
Fakt ist aber, dass, wie schon erwähnt, ATI Karten wärmer werden, ATI keine PhysX-Karten unterstützt, ATI meist nachzieht, wenn nVidia was rausgebrach hat (Beispiel: DX10.1)

Bei welchem Händler du dein Zeugs kaufst, ist dir überlassen.
So wie mein Vorredner finde ich Alternate am besten: sehr schneller und hilfreicher Support.
Hardwareversand, MindFactory sind aber auch ganz nice - letzterer wegen der erweiterten Garantie: Geht was futsch, bekommst du erst ein neues Teil und dann schickst du das kaputte ein.

Was ich so aber sagen kann:
Wenn du nicht grad ein Großabnehmer bist, ist Alternate oft teurer... =/

LG
Nira 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (5. März 2009)

für den wirklich unübertroffenen Service von Alternate bezahl zumindest ich gerne ein paar Euro mehr.


----------



## Aganihm (11. März 2009)

entspricht nicht ganz dem was der TE gefragt hat aber ich fand es grade passend.
Habe mir auch ein vista 64 bit system gekauft...funzt auch alles gut...
nur ich bekomm irgentwie die Addons nicht zum laufen.
Weiss einer woran das liegt?


----------



## Asoriel (11. März 2009)

die sind aber schon im richtigen Ordner? Ich mein, das sei unter XP anders als unter Vista. Außerdem, welches Spiel meinst du? WoW? Sind die AddOns auch aktiviert?


----------



## Aganihm (11. März 2009)

Ich weiss auf was du anspielst.
Ja ich hab das in dem richtigen Ordner.
Und ja ich rede von WoW.
Seltsam ist das ich im Spiel keine Addons angezeigt bekomme,also auf dem Char auswahlbildschirm unter Addons ist die
Liste leer.

Edit:
Ich....ähm...es geht^^


----------



## Wagga (11. März 2009)

Ich kaufe bei Alternate, Service kann ich nichts zu sagen.
Versand ist flott, ich brauchte (noch) kein Support.
Ich hoffe auch ich  brauch den nicht *g*.
MFG, Wagga


----------

